# M&M:  Time of Crisis (OOC)



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm starting a new Mutants & Masterminds game here on ENWorld to replace my previous M&M game which I recently cancelled due to the loss of three players from the game at nearly the same time (two who quit all their ENWorld games simultaneously and one who quit shortly thereafter).  Losing so many players at once would have forced me to do too much work to bring three new players into that point in the storyline.

The new game will be set in Freedom City and I'll be running the published adventure called Time Of Crisis recently released by Green Ronin.  Characters will be PL10.  No alien or robot characters please.  In addition to a complete character sheet, I will need a character history as well.

I have made this game available to the remaining players in my original game first and so far three of the four of them have decided to accept spots in the new game.  I'm still waiting to hear from one of them.

The current roster consists of the following:
bkmanis
maddmic
Mark Chance
Sen Udo Mal (assuming he decides to play)

I am looking for two more players to bring the total up to 6 players.  First come, first served.  If I get more interest than that, I'll be glad to open up a waiting list for potential replacements.

So, first two people to reply here above and beyond those mentioned earlier get the last two spots.  Any additional replies will get put on a waiting list in the event someone drops out of the game.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jul 3, 2003)

Been waiting for a M&M game to open up. I'm in if you'll have me. I'll wait to see what happens


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

Sure mirthcard, you're in!

Still need one more player.  Next one to post a reply gets the spot!  

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool  

So what kind of context is this gonna be in - Golden/Silver/Modern Age, GrimNGritty/4Color, Galactic/Planetary/Continental/National/Urban??? I have a character in mind, but answers to these kinds of questions will help me see if he'll fit or not...

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 3, 2003)

YES PLEASE 

Question... could we re-work and play the characters we had from your other game? Just wondering as I sort of like Spyder BUT I can totally re-write a brand new character if that is cool also


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 3, 2003)

I'd like to play if there's room for me.

When do you need characters by? 

About how many posts per week? 2-3?

THanks
Dan


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 3, 2003)

Dan by chance do you live in Seattle and game with us on SUPER Thursday? If so hey it is Karl. If not sorry dude, it just seemed... interesting


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Karl!

Yes, that'd be me.    Super Thursday all the way!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 3, 2003)

Kewl... hope you can play...

Anyway another idea that I have Toric_Arthendain is a guy named Frost Fire, sort of a fire and ice kind of guy. A cool picutre of him can be found here...

http://www.wildguard.com/profiles.html

He is the guy all the way to the left, 3 row down... one arm has fire on it and the other arm has ice. I just always wanted to play a character like this...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 3, 2003)

I'd like to play if there's still room.  Whadda ya say?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2003)

Toric, could you email me? Clicking on the little email button below would help. I have a character idea, but it's a bit odd.

Danke.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 4, 2003)

Okay, looks like the game is full.  Now to answer a few individual questions...

mirthcard, the game is a modern age game, set in the current year (2003) in Freedom City, the fictional city that was created and published by Green Ronin.  Technological advances are a bit more than what we have in the real world (i.e. there could be laser weapons, sophisticated artificial intelligence, robots, etc.).  The game/adventure/campaign will be more Four Color than Grim and Gritty, has the potential to expand to events on a galactic scale and dimensional travel is completely possible.  The Freedom City book is vague as to where Freedom City is located but I am leaning towards the northern Massachusetts shore, north of Boston or along the coast of Connecticut.

Sen, you can either rework your old character or make a new one.  The choice is yours.

simp_99, you're in if you want to play.  I'd like to get the game started by the early or middle part of next week, so if you could get a character posted by then, that would be cool.  As for posting frequency, I generally post every day during the week but less frequently on the weekends.  I probably post 4-5 times per week and most of the players I have played with in the past do the same.  If that isn't a problem, welcome to the game!

Aust Meliamne, you're in if you want to play.  I was only going to accept 6 players but I suppose having 7 will work out fine.

Mark, I'll have an e-mail to you shortly to discuss your character idea.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply, Toric  

I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, June 7th. I'll check back in then with at least a preliminary character writeup.

Jay


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 4, 2003)

Okay mirthcard, no problem.  Given that the holiday weekend will probably mean most folks are offline having fun, I'll plan to start the game by around next Friday, July 11th.  That'll give everyone a little over a week to get characters and character histories completed and posted.

Toric


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 4, 2003)

Cool.  I'll post a character in the next day or two.



Thanks!


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 4, 2003)

cool.  Thanks alot.  I'll gen up a character within the next few days.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 4, 2003)

*Preliminary Character Idea - Infernal*

*Infernal*
Real Name: Michael "Mike" Masterson
Concept/Archetype: Molten Rock bruiser
Type: Hero
Identity: Public

Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 6ft 5in
Weight: 265
Size: Medium
Hair: Black, but keeps it shaved off
Eyes: Hazel
Description: lightly tanned skin, well muscled
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Hero Points: 5

*ATTRIBUTES:* [Total: 30]
20 STR [+13 = 5 Base + 8 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]
14 DEX [+2 = 2 Base + 0 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]
20 CON [+5 = 5 Base + 0 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]
10 INT [0 = 0 Base + 0 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]
14 WIS [+2 = 2 Base + 0 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]
12 CHA [+1 = 1 Base + 0 Super-Stat + 0 Misc]

*SAVES:*
+7 Damage [5 CON + 2 Amazing + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]
+5 Fortitude [5 CON + 0 Amazing + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]
+2 Reflex [2 DEX + 0 Amazing + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]
+2 Willpower [2 WIS + 0 Amazing + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]

*ATTACK:* [Total: 18]
(+6) Base Attack Bonus
+11 Melee [6 Base + 5 STR + 0 Power + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]
+8 Ranged [6 Base + 2 DEX + 0 Power + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]
+8 Mental [6 Base + 2 WIS + 0 Power + 0 Feat + 0 Misc]

*COMBAT:*
1) Unarmed [Rank +0; ToHit +11 (11 Melee); Save Damage; DC 28 [15 + 13 Str); Range Melee; Notes If Energy Field is active, it has - Save Damage, DC 21]

2) Grapple Check [Rank +19; ToHit +11 (11 Melee to begin grapple); Save None; DC varies (opposed grapple check rolls)(Damage DC will be normal unarmed damage DC); Range Melee; Notes If Energy Field is active, it has - Save Damage, DC 21]

*DEFENSE:* [Total: 12]
(+6) Base Defense Bonus
18 Physical [6 Base + 2 DEX + 0 Power + 0 Feat + 0 Misc + Base 10; Flat Footed: 16]
18 Mental [6 Base + 2 WIS + 0 Power + 0 Feat + 0 Misc + Base 10; Flat Footed: 16]

*INITIATIVE:*
+2 = 2 DEX + 0 Feat + 0 Power + 0 Misc

*MOVEMENT:*
Ground [Tactical: 30 ft; Hustle 60 ft; Sprint 120 ft]

*LIFTING:*
Light 34,048 lbs, Medium 68,096 lbs, Heavy 102,400 lbs, Max 204,800 lbs
Lift over Head 102,400 lbs, Lift off Ground 204,800 lbs, Push/Drag 512,000 lbs

*SKILLS:*  [Total: 12]
Intimidate +7/+19 [+1 cha/+13 str + 6 rank + 0 misc]
Listen +5 [2 wis + 3 ranks + 0 misc]
Spot +5 [2 wis + 3 ranks + 0 misc]

*FEATS:* [Total: 18]
Durability, Attack Focus Unarmed, Attack Focus Grappling, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Choke Hold, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Rapid Takedown
Immunities (Suffocation, Starvation, Cold, Heat, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure)

*POWERS:* [Total: 70]
1) Alternate Form: Stone (Solid) +8 [Extras: Immovability +8, Protection +8, Super-Strength +8 (extra: Shockwave, Thunderclap),  Immunities (see Feats) +8, Flaw: Permanent; Source: Mutation; Cost 7] [Total 56]
2) Energy Field: Fire +6 [Source: Mutation; Cost 2] [Total 12]
3) Amazing Save: Damage +2 [Source: Mutation; Cost 1] [Total 2]

*WEAKNESS:* [Total: -10]
Disturbing

*BACKGROUND:*
Mike Masterson used to be such an ordinary guy.  Captain of the football team, star center of the basketball team, Mike was a popular guy.

He enlisted right out of high school, eager to become an army of one.  However, fate had other plans in store.

Mike excelled in the military, and quickly caught the eye of his superiors.  He rose through the ranks quickly, eventually being assigned to a secret strike force.

It was on a routine mission when Mike's future changed forever.  Deep underground, an earthquake caused a crack in the tunnel he was traveling in, and molten lava cut him off from his squad.  He convinced his teammates to continue with the mission and tried in vain to escape.  Eventually, he was claimed by the lava.

He screamed for what seemed like forever.  The burning felt as though it would never end.  When it did, Mike was different.  This incident triggered his inherent genetic mutation, and changed Mike forever into a giant, molten rocky brute.

When he returned to his basecamp, he found that he was no longer welcome in the army he had come to think of as his family.

He returned to Freedom City an outcast, but could not sit idly by and let criminals go unpunished.  He took up the fight again, aided by others who felt as he did.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 5, 2003)

*EVE*
secret ID: Evelyn Wright        
gender :Female        
age: unknown        
height: 5'6"        
weight: 130        
size: Medium        
hair: Red        
eyes: Red        

*Abilities* 
STR    10    0
DEX    18    +4
CON    14    +2
INT    12    +1
WIS    14    +2
CHA    18    +8 [+4 super]

*Saves* 
DMG    +8    [+4 amazing save, +2 toughness]
FORT    +2    
REF    +6    [+2 lighnting ref]
WILL    +2    

INIT    +4    
SPD    30    

*Combat* 
BASE DEFENSE    6    
DEF    20    
FLAT    16    
MENTAL    18    

BASE ATTACK    5    
MELEE    +9    [Attack Finesse]
RANGED    +9    
MENTAL    +7    


*SKILLS* 
*acrobatics [5/1]
balance [4]
bluff [3/-5]
concentration [2]
craft [1]
diplomacy [3/-5]
disguise [8]
escape artist [4]
forgery [1]
gather info [8]
hide [4]
intimidate [8]
knowledge: [1]
listen [2]
move silently [4]
perform [8]
profession: [2]
science: [1]
search [2/1]
sense motive [2]
spot [3/1]
survival [2]
taunt [8]    

*FEATS* 
Startle, Lightning Reflexes, Darkvision, Immunity: Aging, True Sight, Toughness, Attack Finesse        



*POWERS*
**Source (all powers): Mystic        

*Alternate Form (Shadow) [+6]* (invisibility [+6], move along any surface, incorporeal [+6] (affected by light)) extra: ghost touch, fatigue touch [+6]         

*Animation [+8]* [extra: shadows, horde]        

*Super Charisma [+4]*, [extra: intimidating presence]            
*Amazing Save: Damage [+4]* 



*WEAKNESS* 
Disturbing (gray skin, red hair)        




*COST* 
26    ABILITIES    
15    BASE ATT    
12    BASE DEF    
3    SKILLS    
14    FEATS    
90    POWERS    
-10    WEAKNESS    
150    TOTAL    
3    UNSPENT    


*BACKGROUND*
1982. London. The PunkWitches. A self styled group of punk kids who dabbled in the mystic arts. Sex Pistols. Crowley. Siouxsie and the Banshees. Deity worship.

Evelyn Wright had just been inducted to the Punkwitches on the coercion of her then-boyfriend, Simon. He had just received a translated copy of ancient Sumerian summoning rites. Simon and the other Punkwitches were going to summon a minor entity from the shadow realm and have it do their bidding for the evening. It was going to be fun. 

Beer. Dope. Buzzcocks. Summoning circles. They were ready. Five of the Punkwitches, including Evelyn sat around the summoning circle. Simon read from the text. “We summon thee, shadow demon of the deep. Our will commands.”

Lights in the flat began to flicker, dimmed, and then went out entirely. Air ceased to move. The group’s heart beat as one, in a collective thrum that echoed through the room. Suddenly there was movement in the summoning circle. A shapeless form began to amass. Simon laughed “He’s come to do our bidding!” Evelyn saw two red eyes appear from within the mass. “What do you think we should make him do?” 

Evelyn gasped suddenly when the red eyes fixed on her. The mass bellowed “Follow your command we will not. Come for this one we have--” 

Dark arms coiled around Evelyn as she screamed. A numbing cold overtook her as the mass swallowed her. In the blink of an eye, the screaming stopped and the mass was gone. 

1996. Freedom City. The house of Eldrich. 

"Wake up, little one. I don't know how long they've kept you in the shadow realm, but the year is 1996. My name's Eldrich. Don't be scared. I saved you..."

Evelyn woke up in Freedom City, many years later with little to no knowledge of what had transipired in the shadow realm. Her hair and eyes had turned bright red, her skin a cool gray. She learned she could assume a "shadow form". Under Eldrich's tutilage, she learned to animate objects as well as shadows. 

Working with her mentor, she honed her powers, fighting the forces of evil. After several years under Eldrich, Eve decided to strike out on her own as a solo heroine, making her own mark on the world. Taking the codename Eve, she walks the shadows at night, hunting evil wherever it might be found.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm in and the character's pretty much done.  Just thought I'd let you all know.....  I'll be posting him within a day or two.  I just have some things to iron out.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 6, 2003)

I've sent my rough draft character to Toric via email. I'm sure I'll hear back regarding my math errors ASAP.

Edit: My math errors weren't as extensive as usual.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 6, 2003)

Ghost

Power Level: 10
Power points earned: 3
Power points spent: 0

Description: 
Sex: Male
Age: Unknown
Height: 6’ roughly 
Weight: N/A
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Light Brown
Costume: None
Identity: Public

Abilities: 
STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 10 (0)
CON: 20 (+5)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 20 (+5)
CHR: 10 (0)
(Total ability pp = 20)

Saves: 
Damage +12 [+5 Con, +5 power +2 Feat]
Fort +10 [+5 Con, +5 power]
Reflex +0
Will +10 [+5 Wis, +5 power]

Attacks: 
Base +7 (21pp)
Melee +7
Ranged +7

Defense: 
Base +7 (14pp)
Defense 17
Flat Footed 17
Initiative +4

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30 (50’ Flight)

Skills: 
Sense Motive +5
Listen +5
Spot +5
(Total pp spent in skill 0)

Feats: 
Darkvision
See Invisibility
True Sight
Toughness
Improved Initiative 
(Total pp spent in feats 10)

Super Powers: 
Incorporeal +10 [(Extra: Float, Ghost Touch, Immunity, Phase Attack. Duration: Continuous. Flaw: Permanent. Affected By Magic.) Invisibility +8 (Power Stunt: Hearing) Possession +10 (Flaw: Touch) Source: Mystical] Cost 7pp/lvl +10pp 80pp total.

Amazing Save: Damage +5 [Extra: Will, Fort. Source: Mystical] Cost 3pp/lvl 15pp

(Total pp spent: 95)

Immunities: 
[Age, Critical Damage, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation, Energy: Heat, Energy: Cold]

Weaknesses: [-10] 
Disturbing

Background: 
There are no memories, just flashes of pain and blood then darkness. Next floating above a city drifting down to the streets, moving through the buildings and alleyways. The people that you encounter pull back in shock or fear, you hear a word over and over from them, in a whisper or a shout: GHOST.

Ghost has no memories of who he was in life or even if he is truly dead, but he does have a strong urge to protect the people of Freedom City. In his attempts to help the people he has encountered many heroes, some of them have tried to help him find the answer to his past but to no avail. Those with Telepathic abilities that tried to scan Ghost just receive flashes of pain and blood, and a faint sound of laughter, then darkness. Despite this Ghost does all he can to protect the innocents of Freedom City and stop these with evil intent. 

Ghost’s appearance is of a young man whose form is wispy and bleached of color, except for his eyes that are a piercing blue. Most people feel a cold shiver crawl up their spine when he is near. When he speaks it is rarely above a whisper, as if he were speaking from a great distance.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 6, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Ghost
> *



Copycat!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2003)

*Diva*

*DIVA*
*Quote:* "You're not afraid of a strong woman? Well, you should be."
*Concept:* Superstar turned superhero
*Occupation:* Singer, musician, superhero
*Real Name:* Sabrina Starr
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 155 lbs.
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black

*History:* Sabrina Starr, famous singer, musician, and actress of the stage and screen, was on her 2002 Shooting Starr tour in Europe: Eighteen countries in six months, with time built into the schedule for sight-seeing to indulge Sabrina's love of things historical. While visiting an archaeological dig near ancient Troy, Sabrina fell from an unsteady catwalk, suffering a serious concussion as a result. While unconscious, she had a dream in which Euterpe, Muse of Music, visited her. According to this dream, great power would be granted to Sabrina in preparation for a coming "time of crisis" that, if not averted, would result in untold destruction.

After her recovery, Sabrina found that she had indeed been changed. She was stronger, more resilient to injury, and could bend photons to her will. What's more, by kissing any man, she could simultaneously reduce that man to a stupor and greatly augment her mystical powers.

Sabrina finished what was left of her European tour, and she has recently returned to her home in Freedom City, uncertain what to do with her new powers but unable to shake the feeling that she is destined to do great things with them.

*Banked PP:* 3

*Stat Block:* PL 10; Init +2 (Dex); Defense 18 (+6 base, +2 Dex); Spd 30 ft. (Fly 5 ft.); Base Attack +4; Atk +9 melee (6S, punch), +10 melee (6S, grapple), +6 ranged; SV Dmg +8 (+5 Con, +2 Toughness, +1 Super-Constitution), Fort +6 (+5 Con, +1 Super-Constitution), Ref +2 (Dex), Will +1 (Wis); Str 20 (+6), Dex 14 (+2), Con 20 (+6), Int 12 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 20 (+10).

*Skills (Ranks):* Bluff +15 (5), Diplomacy +17 (5), Gather Information +13 (1), Intimidate +12 (0), Knowledge (history) +5 (4), Perform +20 (8), Profession (entertainer) +8 (5), Sleight of Hand +4 (0), Taunt +12 (0).

*Feats:* Attack Focus (grappling), Attractive, Connected, Durability, Fame, Headquarters, Improved Pin, Talented (Perform & Profession [entertainer]), Toughness.

*Powers:* Diva's Kiss +10 [Source: Mystical; Cost: 2 pp]; Energy Control (light) +1 [Extra: Flight, Illusion (Extra: Area, Flaw: Limited - Sight Only); Flaw: Restricted - Power Source; Source: Mystical; Cost: 3 pp]; Regeneration +1 [Source: Mystical; Cost 2 pp]; Super-Charisma +5 [Source: Training; Cost: 2 pp]; Super-Strength +1 [Extra: Super-Constitution; Source: Mystical; Cost: 7 pp].

*Headquarters:* Communications, Computer, Fire Prevention System, Garage, Library, Living Space, Pool, Security System, Staff, Workshop (recording studio).

*Devices:* Motorcycle.

*Weakness:* Quirk - Publicity Hound.

*DIVA'S KISS*
*Cost:* 2 pp
*Action:* Half
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* Instant
*Saving Throw:* Will

With a kiss, Diva drains her target's Intelligence (as Drain). The amount of Intelligence drain boosts all of Diva's Mystical source powers (as Boost). Her target recovers drained Intelligence and boosted powers decrease at a rate 1 point per minute (as Slow Recovery extra). Diva can only apply a kiss with a successful grapple attack. Her kiss affects only males.

*Cost Analysis:*

Base Cost = 1
Alteration Effect - Drain = +1
Alteration Effect - Boost = +1
Extra - Slow Recovery = +1
Extra - Boost All Attributes = +1
Flaw - Grapple Only = -1
Flaw - Intelligence Only = -1
Flaw - Males Only = -1


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmm. Three heroes with Mystical source powers. We've got a theme!


----------



## Mirth (Jul 7, 2003)

Make that 4   He should be up in a primary form soon...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 7, 2003)

hehe well I have thought about it and I think I am going to stick with Spyder just cause he can be kind of fun. Here he is again...

---

*SPYDER*
William (Billy) Janssen 

Concept: Mutant/Totem- Spider
Occupation: Part-time college student at Freedom City University (night classes where he sits in the back wearing a trench coat, hat and tick, dark glasses), part-time Hero.

*Description:*
Sex: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 178 lbs
Eyes: large and "bug like"
Hair: Black
Costume: skin tight black jump suit, cut off at the elbows and knees, no shoes or gloves or mask. 
Identity: not really public or secret (hard to hide his face and claws, but he does nothing to hide his name).

*ABILITIES (total cost 28pp):*
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 20 (+5)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)

*SAVES:*
Damage: +4/+11
Fortitude: +2
Reflexes: +11
Will: +3

*COMBAT BONUSES (total cost 36pp):*
Attack: base +8 
HTH +13, RNG +13
Defense: base +6 
28 (Base +Dex +Super-Dex +Dodge)/16 flat-footed 
Initiative: +11

SPEED: 30' running/30' jumping
HERO POINTS: 5

*SKILLS (total cost 12pp):*
Acrobatics +16 (5ranks)
Balance +13 
Computers +2 (1rank)
Jump +10
Hide +12 (1rank)
Listen +9
Move Silent +12 (1rank)
Search +7
Sense Motives +7 (4ranks)
Spot +9
Swim +10

*FEATS (total cost 16 pp):* 
Attack Finesse
Dodge 
Dark Vision
Evasion
Heroic Surge 
Power Attack
Scent
Toughness

*SUPER-POWERS (total cost 66pp)* all power Sources are "Mutant":
Clinging +6 (cost: 1pp)
Natural Weapons +2 (extra: Protection; cost: 3pp)
Super-Dexterity +6 (extra: Leaping, Super-Senses, Super-Strength; cost: 9pp)

*WEAKNESS:*
Disturbing (bug-like eyes, clawed hands and feet, a little strange to look at) [-10 points]

----

Billy Janssen was born a normal happy healthy baby, to a good middle class home. His parents loved him and raised him well, always instilling in him the ideas of fair play and the American way. Oh sure he was always a bit odd, instead of dinosaurs and baseball, Billy was fascinated by spiders and other types of creepy crawly things. He even had a bug collection, much to his mothers horror (at least when she was cleaning) and a fairly large comic book collection. He could spend hours reading them or exploring around in the woods looking for new specimens for his collection. But all in all, Billy was happy and his parents were proud of him.

On his 14 birthday, his world was almost shattered… Billy was just a kid after all, while Sally Henderson, the 16 year old next door, enjoyed toying with young men for her own amusement. She thought it would be funny to toy with young Billy and play with his emotions. Whether it was hormones or some mutant x-gene that would have activated anyway, no one really knows, but Billy "bug-out" just as Sally started kissing his ears!!! Sally of course screamed… then Billy screamed… then some of the neighbors started screaming… lots of screaming and Billy ran off into the woods to hide. The sheriff was called in and a man (bug) hunt began. 

Luckily for Billy, his parents found him first and no matter the changes he had gone through they still loved their son and took him away. All the way to Freedom City where they have lived ever sense. Billy has recently started taking some night computer programming classes at Freedom City University, and he has been thinking about what he is going to do with his life. Because of the way he looks he was home schooled by his mother, even though his parents wanted to send him to regular school, just to prove to Billy that he was still normal but he begged them not to and in the end then gave into his wishes. Now he is not sure that he can get a regular job at any company so maybe the internet is his only hope (especially if he can work at home, etc).

About a month ago while heading home from campus after his programming class, Billy heard a scream for help. When he snuck around and looked to see what was happening, he saw a young couple being attacked by 4 thugs. Without hesitation, Billy jump down among them and knocked them out before they could hurt the two innocent victims. The girl, Tammy Henson, was in Billy late night computer class and recognized him. She was very happy and excited to know a "real super-hero". Her boyfriend, Eric Gray, was a little freaked out about the whole thing but he to was very happy for Billy's help. He sees them both every now and again and they always have a smile for him and a help. Tammy has also started suggested that Billy needs a cool "super-hero name and costume". Billy has always loved the idea of heroes but he just never really thought he could be one of them… until lately that is. Maybe it is now time to help out where ever he can.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

I have decided to change my concept as there are at least 3 which are similar to my concept.  I will have him online by Wednesday night.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay, so far I have only checked over Mark's character Diva.  She is good to go and approved.  The rest I am still looking at (checking math, etc.) and will let everyone know soon if they are approved.  Sen, I'm guessing that I really don't need to go over Spyder again but I probably will just for giggles.

I'm still shooting for getting the game started by Friday night so those that don't have characters done still have a few days.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jul 8, 2003)

I've never created a M&M character before and I've only had the book for a short while, so it's taking me longer than I thought it would to get it done. 

The character is called Dr. Smooth and is conceptually like the Black Panther-meets-Dr. Strange-meets-John Shaft. A very charismatic mystic martial artist from the 70s, Dr. Smooth was a member of the group known as The Five Doctors and included other such notables as Dr. Cool, Dr. Perky, Dr. Radical and Dr. Thunder. When one of them was killed, the 5 disbanded and went into semi-retirement. Now in his early 40s, Dr. Smooth has come back to bring the knowledge to a new generation, you dig?

Any ideas, suggestions or comments would be appreciated. I'll try to get him done ASAP.

Jay


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 8, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I've never created a M&M character before and I've only had the book for a short while, so it's taking me longer than I thought it would to get it done.
> 
> The character is called Dr. Smooth and is conceptually like the Black Panther-meets-Dr. Strange-meets-John Shaft. A very charismatic mystic martial artist from the 70s, Dr. Smooth was a member of the group known as The Five Doctors and included other such notables as Dr. Cool, Dr. Perky, Dr. Radical and Dr. Thunder. When one of them was killed, the 5 disbanded and went into semi-retirement. Now in his early 40s, Dr. Smooth has come back to bring the knowledge to a new generation, you dig?
> 
> ...




Your base power should come from either mystical or training background. I would suggest something like this...

I would take good Attributes in most all your stats. I would take Feats like Detect (mystical) or Mystical Awareness (same of Psychic Awareness but for senses Magical powers), Leadership, Startle and Surprise Strike (to take advantage of the Startle feat). Maybe DarkVision and Blind-Sight. If you Reflex save is pretty good I would also go for Evasion. Skills of Acrobatics, Diplomacy and Intimidate, and maybe Know (Occult). 

Powers Set might include any combination of the following (just suggestions, you could put them all into on power set OR you could split them up anyway you want)...

Super-Dexterity [extra: Super-Charisma, Intimidating Presence, Super-Senses; source: Training; cost: 7pp/level]

Strike [extra: Ghost Touch, Paralysis; stunt: Dual Damage, Healing; source: Mystical; cost: 4pp/level +4pp for the two stunts]


The reason I took Intimidating Presence is that people get minus to attacking you (see the Errata about this also as the points/DC is a bit off, basically everyone within a 30' radius needs to make a Will save vs. a DC 10 + your Super Charisma and Charisma bonus total or be -2 to all rolls that they use against you. I can't remember if they have to be lower PL then you or not so it mostly good against mooks). Startle lets you make an Intimidate check against one target to catch them flatfooted and they lose their Dodge bonus to defense and with Surprise Strike you can get some cool damage. The mystical strike will let you hit Incorporeal, and also gives a Will save vs. Paralysis which could be very cool. The Healing as a Stunt is simply that you have also learned the art of "healing touch" or something. You of course can't strike when you use your Healing. Stuff like that is what I suggest...


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

Since a lot of other people had the same idea as my first concept, I may be bringing out an old concept.  He'd probably fit in very well w/ Doc Smooth.  I'll have to ponder it a bit further before I decide though.  I don't want to crimp Mithcard's style.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 8, 2003)

Toric, do you have any house rules or any custom changes we need to know about?

Boy, look at us.  There sure are a lot of "Disturbing" weaknesses in our group... heh... 

Thanks!
simp


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 8, 2003)

We should call ourselves the "Freak Squad"


----------



## Mirth (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the great tips, Sen  I've been a little under the weather for the last couple of days, otherwise I would have tackled your suggestions already. It's first on my list for tomorrow. 

On the other topic, "Freak Squad" would be cool (only because "Freak Force" was already taken by Image Comics). Or I could go for anything with "Funk" in the title  As you can tell from my character, I'm a big fan of the dark, weird heroes that Marvel introduced (or played up) in the '70s - The Falcon, Black Panther, Dr. Strange, Son of Satan, Ghost Rider, Power Man & Iron Fist, Hellcat, Master of Kung Fu - and the team that best represented those guys was The Defenders. How can you go wrong with a group of loner outcasts that can barely get along with each other, much less defeat any villains? 

Jay


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm in and out of the loop for the next several days at a minimum. Family emergency involving subdermal hemotoma and coma. If it seems like I'm not responding to relevant posts, it's because I'm busy elsewhere.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 10, 2003)

Name:  Brain Freeze
aka:  Gregory Walton

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 34 years old.
Height: 6’ 2”
Weight: 212 lbs.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Costume:  Frozen Business Suit which is mostly clear, but much like an icecube.  His own body has been transformed to ice due to the extreme cold of his powers and personality.
Identity:  Public

Abilities:
STR: 10  
DEX: 20  +5 
CON: 20  +5
INT: 12  +1
WIS: 20  +5
CHR: 8   -1
(Total ability pp = 30)

Saves:
Damage:  +5
Fort:  +7
Reflex:  +5
Will:  +7

Attacks:
Base:  +7 ( 21pp)
Melee:  +7
Ranged:  +12
Mental:  +12

Defense:
Base:  +7 ( 14pp)
Defense:  22
Mental Defense:  22 
Flat Footed:  17
Initiative:  +9

Hero Points: 5
Speed:  30' (50' flight)

Skills:

Listen: +7 (2 + 5 wisdom)
Profession - Psychiatrist:  +7 (2 + 5 wisdom)
Sense Motive: +10 (5 + 5 wisdom)
Spot: +9 (4 + 5 wisdom)

(Total pp spent in skill 13)

Feats:
Great Fortitude
Heroic Surge
Improved Initiative
Iron Will
Penetrating Vision
True Sight

(Total pp spent in feats 12)

Super Powers:

Energy Field – PL 10 (50 pp)
Extra – Energy Blast
Extra - Flight
Extra - Immune - Aging, Cold, Critical Hits, Disease, Fire, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation
Extra - Protection
Flaw - Permanent

Mental Blast – PL 10 (30 pp)

(Total pp spent in powers 80 pp)

Weaknesses:
Quirk: Must help all innocents.
Unlucky

(Total pp spent: 170)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

Aust Meliamne, your character looks fine except for a couple of minor things.  Your points add up but you have a couple of errors on your character sheet.  

Dexterity bonus should be +2 instead of +10

Reflex save is correct at +2 but you have +2 from a feat listed in the formula and I don't see a feat that provides that in your list of feats.

Other than these two things, the character looks good.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

simp_99, your character looks good.  I don't see any errors and everything adds up.

As for house rules, I have none.  I am simply using the rules in the rulebook and the errata.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

bkmanis, your character looks fine.  I don't see any errors or math problems.

Mark, I already approved your character but I figured I'd mention again that she looks good.  Also, sorry to hear about your family emergency.  I hope everything turns out well and we'll get you worked into the game as soon as you return.

Sen, I've approved Spyder once already for our old game.  One thing however that I noticed is that he has Evasion but not Dodge.  The Dodge feat is a prerequisite for Evasion.  Go ahead and take Dodge now and that'll be the first two points you are awarded for experience.

mirthcard, I saw your brief post about the character concept.  It sounds fine.  Looking forward to seeing the completed character.

My plan is still to get the game started on Friday night.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

maddmic, your character looks good, no errors and everything adds up.

Toric


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Aust Meliamne, your character looks fine except for a couple of minor things.  Your points add up but you have a couple of errors on your character sheet.
> 
> Dexterity bonus should be +2 instead of +10
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see that.  Guess I mistyped.  Corrected sheet.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 11, 2003)

Toric,

I really don't want to drop out of this game, but the mechanics of character creation are driving me batty. I guess I need some one-on-one hand-holding or something, but some of the concepts of this point buy process are going over my head. I'll admit I haven't been able to devote the time I needed to learn the M&M rules straight out, but it seems I've run out of time, as it were. I like Sen's ideas about my character and if Sen were willing to do a writeup I'd be glad to stick to it, but I don't want to impose either. So unless something or someone steps in to help in an overly generous way (which I really need), I don't see myself getting a character finsihed in time for the game to start. And I don't want to hold up the game either.

Bummer,

Jay


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Mirth,

I'll send you an email to see if I can answer any of your questions.  I don't have the books with me right now, but I know the rules pretty well.

I'd volunteer Sen to make your character (as he has an amazing command of the MnM rules) but I don't know what his schedule is like today.  

We'll see if we can't bang you out a character in time.

Dan


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

mirthcard, I have no problem waiting a few more days until you have a character worked out.  I'd rather you stayed in the game and postpone the start a bit than have you drop out.  I am willing to help you with a character but I don't have my books handy at the moment so if anyone else steps up to assist, I'd appreciate it.

Bottom line is take your time and we'll get the game started in a few days.

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 12, 2003)

Mirthcard,

I would be happy to help you out if you can give me more info on your character concept.  I know you mentioned a mystic/martial artist but were there any specific power you were looking at?

bkmanis


----------



## Mirth (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry everyone for my lack of reply. Yesterday I was supposed to go out to dinner with some friends from out of town and then come back and get to work on my character with some great advice from simp_99 (thanks Dan ). Unfortunately my 18 month old son developed a fever, commenced vomiting (poor little guy  ) and all plans were off. Had a rough night with him and took him to the doctor today at noon. Turns out he has a stomach flu kinda thing. We just got him to sleep and so this is the first moment I've had free since I posted yesterday.

simp_99 : Got your last email and your writeup looks good. Gonna use that as a template and tweak it according to that tutorial you pointed me towards at www.valdier.com. One question though... Super-stats (say Super-Dexterity, for instance) only give you a boost to the bonus and not to the stat itself? In other words, if I have Super-Dexterity +10 and a 10 in Dexterity, then my stat would still remain 10 (not 20), but my bonus would be +10 instead of +0 (from the Dex of 10). If I bought a 20 in Dex and then had Super-Dex +10, my Dex would remain 20, but my bonus would be +15 (+5 Dex & +10 Super-Dex), is that right? I was under the assumption before that the power rank added to the ability score itself, so a Super-Dex +10 would make a Dex 10 into a Dex 20. Now I think I see the way it works... I think  Hope I haven't lost everyone there.

Toric : Thanks for waiting for me and that goes for everyone else in the game too. I really hate that you are all having to wait for me  

bkmanis : Thanks for the offer, but simp_99 has provided some great advice and hopefully I'll be done with Dr. Smooth in just a bit.

I'll post him soon, I hope, and then everyone can look him over and give advice. Thanks again everybody 

Jay


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey, don't worry about it.  Hope your son gets better soon.  I've got a 3 year old, so I've been where you are now and I understand.

You are correct about super stats.  They add to the stat bonus, not to the stat itself (dex 10 + Superdex 10 = dex bonus of +10, and dex 20 + superdex 10 = dex bonus of +15).


----------



## Mirth (Jul 14, 2003)

[embarrassed]Okay, finally done! Everybody check him over and give pointers, please... I have a feeling that he's come off like a monk - nobody can hit him, but he can't hit anybody either  [/embarrassed]

* Character Name :* Dr. Smooth
* Alternate Identity :* Washington Jones (Secret)
* Group Affiliation :* The Five Doctors (Defunct)
* Base Of Operations :* The Love Crib
* First Appearance :* _Truly Black Power_ #1

* Size :* M
* Sex :* Male
* Age :* 43
* Height :* 6'2"
* Weight :* 195lbs
* Eyes :* Black
* Hair :* Afro-licious
* Skin :* Dark Chocolate, baby

* Power Level / Max Power Rank:* 10
* Power Points:* 150

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 14 (+2)
* Dexterity :* 20 (+5)
* Constitution :* 16 (+3)
* Intelligence :* 10 (0)
* Wisdom :* 16 (+3)
* Charisma :* 16 (+3)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Defense :* 14
* Defense :* 27
* Flatfooted :* 14
* Mental :* 17

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hero Points :* 5

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Damage :* +5
* Save vs. Fortitude :* +5
* Save vs. Reflex :* +13
* Save vs. Will :* +5

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +13

* Base Attack Bonus :* +4
* Melee Attack Bonus :* +9
* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Acrobatics*/+14 (Dex) ** 1 rank
* Balance*/+13 (Dex)
* Bluff*/+8 (Cha)
* Concentration*/+3 (Con)
* Diplomacy*/+8 (Cha)
* Disguise*/+8 (Cha)
* Drive*/+14 (Cha) ** 1 rank
* Escape Artist*/+13 (Dex)
* Gather Information*/+8 (Cha)
* Hide*/+13 (Dex)
* Innuendo*/+9 (Cha) ** 1 rank
* Intimidate*/+8 (Cha)
* Listen*/+11 (Wis)
* Move Silently*/+13 (Dex)
* Search*/+8 (Int)
* Sense Motive*/+3 (Wis)
* Sleight Of Hand*/+14 (Dex) ** 1 rank
* Spot*/+11 (Wis)
* Survival (urban)*/+11 (Wis)
* Taunt*/+8 (Cha)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats & Super-Feats:* 
Attack Finesse
Darkvision
Dodge
Evasion
Surprise Strike

-------------------------------------------------------

* Powers :*
_Amazing Save (Damage) +2_
   [Extras: Fortitude, Willpower]
_Strike +6 _
   [Extras: _Ghost Touch, Paralysis (Extra: Triggered, Flaw: Limited-Touch)_]
   [Power Stunts: _Dual Damage, Healing_]
_Super-Dexterity +8_ 
   [Extras: _Intimidating Presence +5, Super-Charisma +5, Super-Senses +8_]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* Coming soon, I promise    

*COST
ABILITIES [32]
BASE ATT [12]
BASE DEF [8]
SKILLS [4]
FEATS [10]
POWERS [84]
WEAKNESS [0]
TOTAL [150]
UNSPENT [0]*


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 15, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I have a feeling that he's come off like a monk - nobody can hit him, but he can't hit anybody either  *




I believe you are correct in this statement.  First off your defense is actually 29 (10 + 6 base + 5 Dex + 8 Super-Dex), which is difficult to hit.  Secondly you have Strike +6, most villains we encounter will more then likely have a higher protection rating then that so you will not be able to damage them.  But that’s just my opinion from my experience from playing the game.

One problem I found is the cost of your powers, you have your power cost at 80 but I added them up to be 84.  Did you perhaps forget to add the cost of the power stunts?

Amazing Save (Damage) +2
[Extra: Fort, Will]  Total cost: 6pp

Strike +6
[Extra: Ghost Touch, Paralysis]
[Power Stunts: Dual Damage, Healing]  Total cost: 28pp

Super-Dexterity +8
[Extra: Super-Senses, (Super-Charisma, Intimidating Presence +5)]  Total cost: 50pp

Total cost of powers: 84pp

As I said the only thing I could think of is that you forgot to add the power stunts into the total.  Everything else seems to add up, hope this helps.

bkmanis


----------



## Mirth (Jul 15, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I believe you are correct in this statement.  First off your defense is actually 29 (10 + 6 base + 5 Dex + 8 Super-Dex), which is difficult to hit.  Secondly you have Strike +6, most villains we encounter will more then likely have a higher protection rating then that so you will not be able to damage them.  But that’s just my opinion from my experience from playing the game. *




That's what I thought (and thanks for pointing out the miscalc). Any thoughts on how to fix it? I added that base defense last, cuz I was afraid of what would happen if I was caught flat-footed... Should I just drop it and put those points into bumping up my strike?



			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *One problem I found is the cost of your powers, you have your power cost at 80 but I added them up to be 84.  Did you perhaps forget to add the cost of the power stunts?
> 
> Amazing Save (Damage) +2
> [Extra: Fort, Will]  Total cost: 6pp
> ...




Actually, where I apparently messed up was calculating the Intimidating Presence extra. I thought it went like this:

Super-Dex +8 [8x4=32]
Super-Senses +8 [32+8=40]
Super-Charisma +5 [40+5=45]
Intimidating Presence [45+1=46]

Forgot that Extras added to the cost *per rank.* Totally my fault. Thanks for clearing those points up, bk. Any advice? In fact, any fixes that anybody can think of would be greatly appreciated. I'll wait til I hear back before I update the character sheet.

Jay


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 15, 2003)

Well you might not have to add to much to your strike because there is always other things to do 

First you have Surprise Strike which adds +5 to your damage. As a 1/2 action you can Bluff or Taunt an opponent to catch them flat-footed... not only do they lost their Dodge bonus to defense, but you also do +5 damage which brings you up to +11 which is good. NOT all villains will have 10 points of Protection  PLUS you have a Paralysis extra on that so that even if you don't do any damage their is a chance they will be frozen and helpless so that you can surprise strike them again 

You are 4 points over with powers you might want to lower your Base DEF by 2 points (down to 27/flat-footed would be 14)

Also note that your Mental DEF is your Base DEF plus Wisdom bonus so your's would be 10 +Base DEF +3 (wisdom bonus).


----------



## Mirth (Jul 15, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Well you might not have to add to much to your strike because there is always other things to do
> 
> First you have Surprise Strike which adds +5 to your damage. As a 1/2 action you can Bluff or Taunt an opponent to catch them flat-footed... not only do they lost their Dodge bonus to defense, but you also do +5 damage which brings you up to +11 which is good. NOT all villains will have 10 points of Protection  PLUS you have a Paralysis extra on that so that even if you don't do any damage their is a chance they will be frozen and helpless so that you can surprise strike them again  *




So my Strike should stay the way it is, in your opinion?



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *You are 4 points over with powers you might want to lower your Base DEF by 2 points (down to 27/flat-footed would be 14) *




Will do. 



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Also note that your Mental DEF is your Base DEF plus Wisdom bonus so your's would be 10 +Base DEF +3 (wisdom bonus). *




I thought that's what I had it at? I'm easily confused, though...

Thanks for the advice, Sen & bk. Going to update the character now. Any other pointers from anyone else is still more than welcome.

Jay


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 15, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So my Strike should stay the way it is, in your opinion?
> *




Yes. I think you do pretty good damage as is AND with surprise strike _and_ paralysis you have some good options





> *
> I thought that's what I had it at? I'm easily confused, though...
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Sen & bk. Going to update the character now. Any other pointers from anyone else is still more than welcome.
> ...




No you have 13 listed above. If you keep your Base DEF of 16 you would have a 19 Mental DEF


----------



## Mirth (Jul 15, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Yes. I think you do pretty good damage as is AND with surprise strike and paralysis you have some good options*




Cool. I'll leave it then.



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *No you have 13 listed above. If you keep your Base DEF of 16 you would have a 19 Mental DEF *




Ah. Apparently I can't read  So with my adjusted base of 14 now, my mental def would be 17, right?

Thanks Sen & everybody!!

Jay


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay mirth, I have a couple of comments about your character before it is finalized.

First off, I think the Strike +6 might be a bit low (sorry Sen!), even with the Suprise Strike feat.  The only time the extra +5 will kick in for the Suprise Strike feat is when your opponent is flat-footed, stunned or otherwise suprised.  This is not going to be very frequently.  Sure, it'll happen from time to time but once a fight actually gets going, it'll be VERY infrequently, unless you are able to use a skill that makes the opponent flat-footed (i.e. taunting).  Remember though that the skill test takes a half action and will limit what else you can do in a round.  For instance, if you need to make a skill test to render an opponent flat-footed, that takes half an action.  If you then have to move to reach your opponent, that will be the other half action.  You wouldn't be able to attack that round.  In other words, to taunt an opponent and take advantage of a successful skill test, you would need to be engaged in hand to hand combat with him.  Additionally, certainly not every villian is going to have a level 10 protection ability but most villians that PL10 heros will face will have at least a level 7 or 8 protection ability.

Paralysis is a normal ranged attack power.  In order to use it with Strike, you'll need to buy the flaw of Limited-Touch and another extra of Triggered- by successful damage-causing hit with Strike power.  If you simply want to use Paralysis as the power is written in the rulebook, you can leave it as it is but bear in mind that it won't be triggered by the Strike power.  It'll be a ranged attack that works differently and won't be able to be used in conjunction with Strike.  In any given round you'd need to decide whether you want to make a Strike attack or a Paralysis attack.  If you buy the flaw and the extra I mentioned above, it'll work with the Strike power and won't cost you any more points. 

So, while I see what Sen is saying, I would bump Strike up to about a +8.  That would allow you to affect more enemies without having to rely on taunting and Suprise Strike all the time.  Or you could simply raise your Strength to 14, which would have the same effect as raising Strike to +8.  If you want the Paralysis power triggered when you hit with a damage causing hand to hand Strike, you'll need to buy the flaw and extra I mentioned above.  If not, you can leave it as is but it'll be a ranged attack only, totally seperate from your Strike power.  You might consider taking some sort of weakness, which will give you 10 additional points to either increase your Strength or increase your Strike power.

There's my two cents.  Sorry if I was rambling! 

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks Toric, this is just the kind of practical advice I need. I'll work on the changes ASAP and post here when they're done.

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Jul 17, 2003)

OK, should be good to go. I added the extra & flaw to the Strike power, as suggested. I dropped the Handle Animal & Open Locks skills and the Instant Stand feat, then took the four points and bumped the Strength score up to 14.

That should do it, right? Let me know if there's anything else...

Jay


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *
> First off, I think the Strike +6 might be a bit low (sorry Sen!)
> Toric *




hehe no prob Toric, and yea I TOTALLY forgot about Trigger D'OH


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 19, 2003)

mirthcard, the character looks good.  Consider him approved!  

I plan to start the game Monday.  Usually posting is lighter over the weekends so I figure I might as well wait until Monday to kick off the first post.  I'll post here when I have set up the IC thread.  See you all then.  

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *I plan to start the game Monday*




Woo hoo! And now I must sing. Ahem. Mi, mi, mi, mi!

_Mr. trouble never hangs around,
when he hears this Mighty sound,
Here I come to save the day!
That means that Mighty Mouse is on the way!
Yes sir, when there is a wrong to right,
Mighty Mouse will join the fight!
On the sea or on the land
He's got the situation well in hand!_


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 22, 2003)

Aust Meliamne,

I was just browsing the thread while patiently waiting for the game to start and I notice a minor mistake in you character.  Infernal has the Intimidate skill, which you listed as +1 from CHA, the errata stats that you can use your STR modifiers for Intimidate.  The errata basically stats that super strong characters can be darn intimidating.  So your Intimidate skill would be at +19 (6 ranks + 5 STR, +8 Super-STR), not +7.

bkmanis


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 22, 2003)

cool, bk.  thanks for the tip.  I'll alter the description.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 22, 2003)

I was going to get this started tonight (Monday) but it was a busy weekend and I'm too tired to do it.  I'll definitely get it going tomorrow (Tuesday), I promise!

Sorry for the delay.

Oh, and good to see you back Mark.  I wasn't sure if you were back online yet.

Toric


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be away on bisiness from July 27 until August 9.  Feel free to play my character if you need to move the story along.  I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 24, 2003)

*tap, tap*

"Hello? This thing on?"

*tap, tap*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

Okay, after a few delays, I have posted the opening for the game in the Playing the Game forums.  The thread is titled M&M: Time of Crisis.  Enjoy!

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2003)

Questions: Given that Ghost can possess a bad guy, what would the effects be if Ghost forced a possessee to submit to Diva's Kiss? Would the possessess lose Intelligence, or would Ghost? Or do we even have any idea? If there is risk to Ghost, what about having Ghost exit the possessee just before Diva's lips hit home?

Yes, I think too much about inconsequentials.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 26, 2003)

I would say it affects Ghost.  You only gain the physical attributes of the person you possess, you retain your mental abilities.  You sort of shunt the mental part of the person to the background sort to speak.  That would be my guess anyway.  Of course Ghost could always allow you to grapple the body then pop out before the kiss (sort of a shame really ).

bkmanis


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 26, 2003)

I would be willing to play.  Be warned I haven't played a PbP or a MnM game yet.  Though I think I have a decent grasp of the rules.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

ShadowX, actually I already have a full game of seven players, which is one more than I had originally intended to accept.  Thanks for the interest though!

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 27, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *I would say it affects Ghost.  You only gain the physical attributes of the person you possess, you retain your mental abilities.  You sort of shunt the mental part of the person to the background sort to speak.  That would be my guess anyway.  Of course Ghost could always allow you to grapple the body then pop out before the kiss (sort of a shame really ).*




That's my suspicion as well as to how things would work, but I figured it'd not hurt to bounce the idea off of other people.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 29, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Weather Mistress produces a cloud near Diva and pulls a bolt of lightning out of it.  The bolt hits Diva, driving her backwards 30 feet where she hits the wall and falls unconcious.  (OOC:  failed damage save by 15, knocked back 30 feet and unconcious)
> 
> OOC:  Since it is Diva's turn in the initiative order, I'll stop the combat here and let Mark decide if he wants to spend a hero point to reroll the damage save to try to keep Diva from falling unconcious.  Others will have a chance to spend hero points as well to negate stun effects, etc.




Ouch! Spending a hero seems sensible. 

BTW, I'm out of town all weekend. Heading up to Lake Palestine near Dallas.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 20, 2003)

Not to be a pest, but did Diva's kiss just not have any effect? It's way too early for a Saturday, so maybe I'm confused.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey just an FYI *Sen Udo-Mal* here... for some reason I can't log on with that account right now (well for the last two weeks)... I have contacted Morrus but no reply 

Anyway I wanted to say sorry and that I have been here just could not post (I am using my old account). Would you mind if I started Posting as Karl Green until the Sen Udo-Mal account is working again??


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2003)

I have no problem with you posting with that account, Sen.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey all. I've been laid up with a high fever and an extremely painful cough for the past few days. I'll start playing catch up today.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2003)

Everyone gets 3 power points for successfully taking on the Thieves Guild and completing Chapter One.  Reply here with whether you are using them or banking them.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 18, 2003)

I will bank the points for now.

bkmanis


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 18, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> I will bank the points for now.
> 
> bkmanis




Ditto.

I've changed Diva's character sheet accordingly.

Also, question: Is it customary for pp to be rewarded after each section of an adventure, or only an entire adventure is completed, or some combination?


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday...

Jay


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 20, 2003)

I will also bank my XP for now.  Character sheet updated.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll bank mine too.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 21, 2003)

Mark,

As this is a published adventure, the module calls for a power point award after each chapter, which it states would take one session to complete each chapter.  I believe that it is standard to award power points after each session or each adventure depending on the length of the session/adventure and what was accomplished.  Awarding power points after each chapter works well for a PbP game though, which moves much slower than a face to face session.

Toric


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey Spyder still here... sorry for the long delay between posts. I will try and post at least a few more times a week.

As for my XP I think I might get another Heroic Feat, but I want to think about it a bit. I will post tomorrow (nothing that will effect the present situation though   )


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 25, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> As this is a published adventure, the module calls for a power point award after each chapter, which it states would take one session to complete each chapter.




Hmm. I'll have to re-read the corebook. I'm thinking about putting together a M&M scenario for PDF publication, and I want to do things right. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 30, 2003)

I will be out for the next few days, returning on 11/3.  

Toric, please put Eve on autopilot until I return.  She'll continue to attack the Valkyries with shadows.

Thanks!


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

Real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> bump




I'm back. I took a little vacation from the boards.


----------

